# Nikon D2X or D200 or anything else comparable



## TwinsDad (May 10, 2010)

Okay I have been out of the SLR world for about 10+ years and now im looking to get back into it and also my wife.  We are looking at getting a camera that can do anything we need it to.  We have Twin babies and another one on the way.  As you parents know speed is a must so that you dont miss the shot.  I have always been a fan of Nikon but im not married to that brand, and would like to buy used to save money and also get more bang for the buck.  I want to keep it around the 500 price for just the body.  The reason im looking at more of the Pro models is because my wife would like to branch off and start a small home business with it, so might as well get something that is capable.  Let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## TwinsDad (May 10, 2010)

Sorry I meant to put D200 or something comparable...Thats what I get for doing too many things at once at work.


----------



## TwinsDad (May 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Garbz (May 12, 2010)

Well suggestion one: Don't bump your forum post until it's off the page. Unread posts show up differently from read ones and some of us only check this forum every few days. 


On the issue at hand. The D200 is old. Image quality wise it is quite surpassed by other bodies out there. Getting a second hand old body doesn't necessarily make it a better investment then a new cheaper body. What kind of home business are you thinking of branching into? Will you be in mud, dust, corrosive atmospheres? Will you be standing out in the rain, or subjecting your camera to extreme changes in heat and cold? Will you be running after people throwing your camera around all in the name for a critical shot?

The D200 and D2x bring you long shutter life, metal bodies, and environmental sealing. The second hand purchase will likely invalidate the long shutter life. So if you're thinking of starting a small home studio, or photographing realestate you'd be mad to go get a D200 over say a D90 or ?D3000...? Not sure on the model numbers on the 4 digit ones, but the one below a D90. They will match the D200 in image quality, and maybe even exceed it. But won't be metal or weather sealed. 

If you're a parent who wants to take holiday snaps and photos of the kids primarily but still wants a great camera that can take quality pictures and has complete manual control maybe Olympus' line of cameras would suit more. They are slightly cheaper, still good quality, but significantly smaller and lighter.


----------



## Flash Harry (May 12, 2010)

Fuji S5 Pro can be bought brand new very cheaply here and probably within your budget over there, takes nikon lens and flash as its based on a nik body and produces excellent results both in studio and on location. H


----------

